# 2015 U.S. Indoor Championships Cleveland, OH November 26th -29th



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

*2015 U.S. Indoor Championships Cleveland, OH November 26th -29th* 
The U.S. Indoor Champs committee is pleased to announce we will be hosting the 2015 U.S. Indoor Champs in Cleveland, Ohio from November 26th to November 29th. This is the 36th anniversary of the Champs and we are proud to continue this Thanksgiving weekend tradition. We invite you to attend the grand daddy of all hotel races. We are currently working out the last few details but wanted to give you an update on our progress and what you can expect from the Champs in 2015. 

The Holiday Inn Strongsville has again agreed to hold our event and they are looking forward to our return. This fantastic facility has everything we could desire AND it is the airport hotel. This means that you could fly to Cleveland and the hotel will shuttle you back and forth as needed. 

The entry fees will be $70 for the first and $60 for each additional class. The negotiated room rate will be $85 a night. The Holiday Inn Strongsville’s management has provided us with a group discount code and a hyperlink to make your hotel reservation process easier. The link is right HERE. If you prefer, you still can call their reservations department directly at 1-440-238-8800 and reference the U.S. Indoor Champs to get our special rate.

If you have any questions, concerns, or problems contact me via PM here, or email us at [email protected]. Please visit/like our Facebook page at www.facebook.com/USIndoorChamps for updates. Threads on RC Tech and Hobbytalk will also be updated periodically as new details develop.

Classes
USGT – USGT rules (National Points eligible race)
VTA– USVTA rules (National Points eligible race) 
F1 – UF1 rules
WGT – 13.5 Blinky
TC – 17.5 Blinky
TC – 13.5 Blinky
TC – Mod Open
1/12th – 17.5 Blinky
1/12th – 13.5 Blinky
1/12th – Mod Open 

We will have the beginners’ class again this year if enough interest is shown.

Please mark this one on your calendars. We will have many more details to come shortly, so stay tuned for when the world descends on Cleveland!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Anthony at Hella Graffix is a wizard...


-Sean


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

I just got a little wet after seeing that. I hope I'm in town for this.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

The US Indoor Champs would like to announce that World GT-R will be offered this year as an exhibition class. This will be GT bodies, pan car and rubber tires. The full rules can be found http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/890531-official-world-gt-r-rules-discussion.html 

CRC will provide a free set of tires to the first 20 entries, and the Champs will offer a discounted price of $45 dollars for this as a second class. So blow the dust off those WGT cars, mount up a cool GT based body and come on out and give Brian Wynn hell on the track :devil:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

The 2015 U.S. indoor Champs, 'the racers race'. In keeping with that theme we are targeting specific aspects of the event to provide you with the best race possible.

1st - Track Time we will open the doors Thursday at 6pm, not before so for those close enjoy the dinner for those flying in, the first few hours on the track will be just to establish a groove. The doors will remain open late into the evening or longer, pending any maintenance or adjustments that may be needed. Friday will have plenty of track time with open practice, controlled by heat and seeding rounds. If done early enough, open practice in the evening.

2nd - lots of door prizes, it is a long list of companies stepping up, should be some neat items up for grabs.

3rd - It's a hotel race, with all the amenities associated with a hotel. Need we say more.

4th - Pit Space, no-one likes to be shoehorned in. We have currently planned 4 feet by 2 foot pit spaces. With that we are giving at least 5 feet between rows. Lots of elbow room. With that said we will have space for 150 racers. Currently we on pace to hit that mark so make sure you reserve your spot


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*I love that stuff*

Where do you guy's find it?:hat:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Only about 27 pit spaces out of 150 left. If you have not signed up, or are part of a team and have spoken with us then get those registrations in. 

Also the Hotel Discount code officially ends on the 11th of November. Book those rooms now.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)




----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

More entries poured in overnight, down to the last dozen or so pit-spots left. If you have not registered, are part of/traveling with one of the manufacturing teams, or have otherwise contacted us, don't delay. 

12th stock is already into the F main, touring stock not far behind, C mains for USGT and WGT-R maybe even a C main for Touring Mod. All the best drivers, multiple countries, atleast 25+ states will be battling it out on the track.

And the original Block of rooms filled up today, we had them reserve more for us, you have till the 11th to get the discounted price, make sure you use the Discount code *USC* when making reservations.


----------



## cchambers (Aug 28, 2006)

I am filling out my entry now it should be in be in the mail wed. stock rubber tc and vta one set of tires and xl t-shirt I will pay by check
chuck chambers [email protected]


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

cchambers said:


> I am filling out my entry now it should be in be in the mail wed. stock rubber tc and vta one set of tires and xl t-shirt I will pay by check
> chuck chambers [email protected]


I'll add you to the list Chuck


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Working with the boss to see if there is any change that I might be able to get Friday off and go racing once. Just saying.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll save you a spot Fred


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

We are over 250 entries, and very near our 150 body count limit. Looking at the room layout we can fit a few pits at the far end of the track near the hotel lobby if needed. I think we can get to 158 bodies AND STILL KEEP THE PIT AREAS ROOMY. At this time I can not guarantee any more pit request as we are down to a few empty spots scattered around the room, request away, I'll do what I can, unless you want a spot near the lobby.

Also for those booking flights, all best projections have us running till around 4 or 5 on Sunday. We are doing the best we can to adjust the schedule to fit everything in. *All racers should expect to be held accountable to be on the track promptly when their heat is up.*

Talking with the hotel it seems there are still several parties who have not yet made reservations. Right now the hotel has added rooms to our original block and the discounted price code USC ends on the 11th, there is no guarantee they will extend it


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Miller Time said:


> I'll save you a spot Fred


Thanks Ken,
VTA.:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

We are looking everything over, comparing notes from Mailed entries, Pay-pal'd ones, and the Manufacturers team list for attendance. We are also looking for every pit spot option available yet still trying to keep it spacious. In a day or so we will have a solid head count versus pits space left. We will post the list and it looks like we are going to be at or just over the original 150 spots. Stay tuned and if you on the fence you may not want to wait till the last minute.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

The hotel filled the block of rooms saved for us but we had them open up another block, and they extended the deadline till Monday the 16th. If anyone has a problem booking please message me.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

NEWS FLASH

60 entries for 1/12 stock. The next sign up means someone will be in the 'G' main. When was the last time the Champs had a G main. If you are not signed up better hurry, the hotel is filling, the classes are over flowing with talent, and the smack talk is about to get serious.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Just a few details before the race.

Youth class: All entries will receive aPFM-12 bodies provided by Protoform
Also the motors will be provided, they will be randomly handed out each morning and collected again. They are all equally tuned and sealed Turnigy spec motors.

F1 will be using 25.5 motor and the Tamiya tires (same as CRC), The motor rule change has greatly added to the close competition in this class. Any motor that meets the ROAR spec (I know they are not approved yet but if it's built to those specs it will be allowed)

Just a few details before the race about what drivers should expect.

Full motor tear down and tech. You are limited to 3 motors per class. Motors and serial #'s will be spot checked randomly and throughout the weekend. All TQ's will be teched throughout the weekend. Please know how to disassemble and reassemble your motors. Tech times will be posted and we will need this to move quickly so you have more practice time.

There will be door prizes from many manufactures, most of whom will be represented track-side as well. Feel free to approach these manufacturers. They are eager to assist you with their products.

Thursday - Doors open at 6pm. Track will open at that time as well. As long as there are no technical difficulties the track will remain open at least till midnight, possibly longer. 

Friday - Doors and track open at 6am, controlled practice 7am (exact schedule to be posted in a few days) we will try to get 2 control rounds by class then we will run a rocket round by preliminary heat set-up. Around dinner time we will start a seeding round by preliminary heat set-up. Depending on when that finishes, the track may have a few hours of open practice.

Saturday - Doors open at 6 am, Q1 to start about 7:30. We are currently at 275+ entries and are expecting just under a 5 hour round clock. All racers will be expected to be on the track for their heat. Immediately after that heat, racers will place their cars in post-race tech and report to turn marshal. With this amount of entries we do not have the luxury of delays. The race will continue with Q2 about 1pm and then a short break for resort and Q3 starts by 7pm

Sunday - doors open at 6, Q4 at 7am, mains around noon. Mains should go a little quicker since they will be filled to 10 racers each. If you’re a Touring racer only you should be done by 3 or 4, Pan car racers may be a little after 5pm. Awards will be handed out and podium pictures taken after your done marshaling.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Below is a list of all the names for the entries we have so far. We are over 280 entries and just shy of our 156 pitspace limit. We have 7 Spots available as of now, if you do not see your name on the list you should contact us before the end of the weekend. If you have already signed up and are planning to add a 2nd or 3rd class upon arrival let us know ASAP, some classes are close to being full and we are going to have to start considering round clock and time to run mains on Sunday...... at this point everything is still open.

Adam Buchholtz
Adam Hutchinson
Adam Russel
Alex Fournier
Alex Kubilus
Alex Leeman
Andrew Hardman
Andrew Knapp
Andrew Nicholas
B. Ferron
Bert James
Bill Eisenhard
Bill Sydor
Blake Ryan
Brad Mergy
Brandon Lemmermen
Brian Card
Brian Wedge
Brian Wynn
Caitlin Schuttenberg
Casami Johnson
Chris Corven
Chris Hillier
Chris Vogan
Chuck Chambers
Chuck Lonergan
Chuck Mackin
Clinton Morton
Cody Woods
Collen Sciscent
Curtis Corven
Dan Holcomb
Dan Pawling
Dana Bailes
Daniel Cook
Daniel Mills
Daniel Otterbach
Danny Jenkins
Dave Elen
Dave Johnson
Denney Barlage
Dimitrios Condax
Dominic Blackstock
Don Rhodes
Donald Jones
Doug Keener
Drew Ellis
Dwight Smith
Emma Wagner
Eric Schneeweis
Frank Calandra
Fred Kellner
Fred Knapp
Gabe Hoban
Ian Ruggles
Jack Kloeber
Jacob Keener
James Oliva
Jason Dockstader
JD Dockstader
Jeff Brown
Jeff Dayger
Jeff Ferron
Jeff Kramb
Jeremiah Ward
Jerry Birchfield
Jim Piersol
Jody Flipse
Joe Klebau
Joe Ruggles
Joe Trandell
John Bauer
John Cravotta
John Demchak
John Firsching
John Koblek
John Tortorice
John Witta
Johnee Fenimore
Joseph Krysinski
Josh Cyrul
Justin Lyons
Ken Miller
Ken Pepe
Keven Hebert
Kevin Devoe
Kirt Scammell
Lee Harpe
Manny Flores
Mark Calandra
Mark Sweeney
Martin Lecuyer
Matt Lyons
Max Buca
Max Kuenning 
Michael Elwood
Michael Gee
Michael Herald Jr.
Michael Jones
Michael Larson
Michael Robertson
Mike Buca
Mike Leccesi
Mike Pulfer
Mike Wise
Nate Lyday
Nathan Wagner
Oliver Leccesi
Pat Barber
Paul Ciccarello
Paul Lemeuix
Ralph Morella
Ray Darroch
Rich DeVroeg
Rob Barone
Rob King
Robert Brandow
Robert Dirla
Robert Shuchman
Ron Mick
Ruggles
Sam Bailey
Sam Isaac
Sam Nelson
Scott Jakes
Sean Bushnell
Shawn Rayfield
Skip Starkey
Stephen Boice
Steve Dunn
Steve Gressel
Steve Laliberte
Steve Poppe
Steve Radecky
Steve Schuttenberg 
Stuart Patrick
Thomas Lamb
Thomas Postalwait
Tom Firshing
Tony Block
Tyler Lamb
Vicky Carruba
Von Perry
Walt Henderson
Wayne Gerber
Will Jossens
Williaml Crotty
Zach Schuttenberg
Zachary Donathen


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey, where my name...................................................................................................................................................................
Oh wait I forgot to sign up!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

onefastdude said:


> Hey, where my name...................................................................................................................................................................
> Oh wait I forgot to sign up!


You know we can put you in a rent a ride, and I can always find a seat for onefastdude, were even recognizing the fastest old guy in stock, sort of an unofficial masters competition within stock.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Going to be a great race. Really looking forward to it. Only 14 days away!


chuck


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

At this time we are no longer taking any additional entries or added classes. No worries if you have already contacted, us we have every recent add in on the list. Later this evening I will post a list with names by class. At that time please verify your information. We are holding a couple spots for people who are finalizing work/vacation availability and if those become available we will post up mid-week.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

All the entries by class are posted on RCtech. Starting on the following page http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...nd-oh-november-26th-29th-11.html#post14266720 the list is too long to repost here, please check the list thoroughly and message me here, on RCtech or the [email protected] so we can correct, the seeding round will be generated from this list.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

*Thursday* due to the large number of entries we will open the pits earlier than expected, probably around 4pm, THE TRACK WILL STILL NOT OPEN TILL 6PM.

All pitspaces are full. In order to accommodate all the requests, all seating is assigned, please do not move your seat unless it is within your own group. Violators will spend the weekend pitting with Bill Sydor.
Check-in, and motor tech will be available from 5pm-8pm (maybe longer but this is the plan for now)
The plan is to leave the track open LATE, right now that would be around 1 or 2am that could be extended if desire is high from the racers, it could be shortened if maintenance issues develop 

Motor Tech - Bring motors to tech disassembled and at room temperature, any 'warm motors' will delay the process as they cool. Stack height, rotor dimensions and stator resistance will be carefully checked, the motor will be put back together at the table and then sealed and serial #'d. There will be a limit of 3 motors per person per class.
*Any motor or part not passing tech will be bagged and tagged with the owners name and returned at the end of the event*

*Friday* track opens by 6 am, Controlled practice by class will start around 8-8:30 we will have 2 rounds of controlled practice each giving the racers plenty of track time in 4 min blocks per 10 drivers on the stand, separately by class. Motor tech and check in will also be open from 7am-noon, (again maybe longer depending on the demand) 

Drivers meeting will be around 5:15 with a full seeding round by heat follow. All seeding runs most be on a tech'd motor. If we are done early enough the track will revert back to open practice till at least midnight.

*Saturday* Track opens at 6 am with the first qualifier to start at 7. If the seeding rounds go poorly and it looks like racers are slow in getting to the start line we may move this up. We expect about a 5 1/12 hour round clock with around 40 heats. Almost all heats will be 8-9 racers each, every one should have plenty of time to prepare and will be expected to be prompt. Round 2 should start by 1pm if not earlier, if all goes well and we are on schedule we will have a 1 hour break between round 2 and 3 for a resort and to allow people to grab dinner. Round 3 will start at 7pm. 

*Sunday* Again we will open at 6am and Q4 will start at 7am (earlier if Saturday's pace dictates) Mains should start no later than 1pm, Touring drivers should wrap up by 3-4, the last 12th mod guys should be done around 5:30-6pm.

Again, we are well at capacity and are relying on all the racers to be prepared. Make sure you understand the rules and tech (both motor and chassis tech) that is required for your class, any questions ask early rather than later.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome race guys. To John, you wrangling the racers at the end of their run to put the cars on the tables and go straight to a marshall position was the key to getting this race done in a timely manner. Kudos to you for doing that. We all know that we racers are painfully bad at doing what should be automatic. Great job.
This was the best Indoor Champs I have ever run at. The track was fantastic, tech was smooth and thorough and the program run smoothly. The days were very long but what do expect with that many races and racers. It was forecast at 5-1/2 hours per round and it took about 6. In my book that rates a couple of thumbs up.
Again great job.


----------

